# Pulse Releases Autograph Version 2 Embroidery Personalization Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Autograph 2 is the latest upgrade to Pulse’s standalone software that is designed to enhance and speed up the process of designing embroidered monogramming and lettering for retail businesses. 

Offered by Hirsch, some of the new features include the gathering of all essential functions in one tab for faster, easier access. There is a larger design area and a new fit-to-hoop option that automatically sizes lettering to fit within a specified space. 

Users can now toggle between templates more easily, and the icons are larger to make it more functional in Windows 8. Fonts and thread charts have been updated, and you can easily create decorative borders for any text. 

A real time saver is the templates, which eliminate the work of digitizing. Simply select a design and enter the text. Autograph also features powerful editing tools that allow you to align, transform, rotate, and resize designs to customer specifications. 

The standard version of Autograph comes with 217 fonts, and there are a number of optional fonts that can be purchased. Doing special effects such as 3D foam or creating text with a drop shadow is a fast, one-step process. There also is a garment preview function that makes it easy to present a design for customer approval. 

For more information go to: Autograph by Tajima DG/ML by Pulse or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

